# Soliciting opinions on KeyNote



## michaelsanford (Jan 26, 2003)

Sorry if there's already a comparable post, I couldn't find it.

I'm considering getting Apple KeyNote, and was wondering what everything thinks of it.

I'm a die-hard Apple fan, I moved from Entourage to Mail (which is MUCH less featureful), and then from MS Word to Appleworks. The latter move was a bad idea, as AppleWorks is, in my opinion, _destroyed_ by MS Word, so I went back immediately.

Is the same true between KeyNote and PowerPoint?


----------



## bobw (Jan 26, 2003)

Keynote is great, but there's an article on MacFixIt  about some problems with different machines.

System Requirements 
Mac OS X version 10.2 or later (Mac OS X v. 10.2.3 recommended).


----------



## michaelsanford (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah I should be getting Jag soon hehe.
I'm nt a subscriber so I can't view the article, but thanks for the reply.


----------



## bobw (Jan 27, 2003)

This is the article from MacFixit;

Friday, January 17 2003 @ 08:00 AM PST
                         Keynote VRAM problem: Potential workaround; more models affected                 

The Keynote VRAM problem (previously reported), which causes the application to report insufficient video memory even though requirements are met, is apparently affecting more models than the initially pegged Lombard PowerBook G3 models. 

Several users also report the problem with Titanium PowerBooks, particularly first-generation 400 and 500 MHz models. Bill Havens writes:                                               

"After installing Keynote 1.0 successfully on a TiBook 500mhz, the program refuses to project the slideshow. Not enough VRAM is the stated reason although the TiBook has the minimum 8 MB required. Reducing the screen resolution or color resolution does not help." 

A hack allowing Mac OS X 10.2.x to use the Lombard's RagePro video acceleration is available, but it also disengages the ability to switch video resolutions or change color depth without restarting. From the developer's site: 

 "With MacOS X 10.2 the Lombard Powerbook owners find themselves in the same predicament as in 10.1.5: RagePro drivers exist for the Beige G3 but not for                the Lombard or Wallstreet. A hack was found in 10.1.5 that would enable the Lombard to have accelerated video, but at a cost: you could switch video resolutions or color depth without having to restart." 

The download is an AppleScript that will automatically patch the correct file. 

Download RageLTPro patch for MacOS X (10.2.x) [25 KB]  

UPDATE: Switching the color depth to "Thousands of Colors" can resolve the presumably erroneous insufficient VRAM message from Keynote in some instances. We have confirmed this workaround on our in-house PowerBook Pismo G3/400, which did not have the Rage Pro haxie installed.


----------

